# How to backup SMS for Android on PC



## markyo2012 (Aug 31, 2011)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Do you want to backup sms for your android device onto computer? I share this guide about Android sms backup. Apolsoft Android SMS Transfer is a smart andriod sms backup software that can copy and backup sms on Android phone to computer, and can also restore sms backup file to any android phone.

It can help you:
-Backup and save all your android phone SMS to computer 
-View and edit exported text message on computer 
-Restore SMS from computer to android phone 
-See the SMS which you want to print by preview window 
-Transfer SMS into .db file and print it on computer 
-PC manage tool support txt,excel,csv export 
-Support Android 2.1/Android 2.2/Android 2.3 
-Support unlimited SMS backup&restore 
-Export SMS to .db file on computer 
-Fast backup and restore speed 
-Easy to use

Good luck.


----------



## Tooze (Oct 10, 2011)

Or you can use* VeryAndroid SMS Backup*. It is a smart andriod sms backup software that can copy and backup sms on Android phone to computer, restore sms backup file to any android phone, and also send messages or chat with a friend on computer directly, exactly the same as that you do on your android phone.

It can help you:
- Copy and backup SMS from Anroid phone to computer.
- Restore SMS to android phone any time.
- Send SMS & SMS Chat on computer directly.
- Transfer SMS to android phone from other phones (iPhone, Windows Mobile, Nokia, Blackberry etc).
- View SMS messages in threading mode on computer.

Go to the Market (on your Android) and search for VeryAndroid SMS Backup and try.


----------

